# Friedfischangeln in einem glasklaren Holsteiner Baggersee



## KarpfenBernd (26. Mai 2017)

Moin zusammen,

Ich habe Anfang nächsten Monat die Chance, als Gastangler für 3 volle Tage mehrere glasklare Baggerseen in Holstein zu beangeln.
Hier ein Bild Anfang Frühjahr.
Es sind mindestens 15 Jahre alte und voll naturierte Baggerseen. Ein erster Gewässerrundgang hat trotz Wassertemperaturen von über 8°C noch keinerlei Fischaktivität ergeben. Unmittelbar am Ufer finden sich Algenpolster und darunter alles voller Kaulquappen…
3 Ruten sind auch für Gastangler erlaubt. Maximal 2 kg Futter, eher weniger. An Futter habe ich mir La Sirene-Amorce-X-21 geholt – ist das wirklich so ein Brassenmagnet? Vorfüttern ist nicht erlaubt, daher nur während des Angelns. Also 2 auf Grund (Futterkorb und Method Feeder) und eine mit Waggler-Pose.
Die Ufer fallen relativ steil ab, einige wenige Schifkanten, ansonsten nur Fadenalgen. Sichttiefe bis 1,50m würde ich schätzen, kann sich aber bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen schnell ändern.
Ich habe es v.a. auf Rotfedern, Brassen, vielleicht aber auch auf Zufalls-Schleien und Karpfen abgesehen. Ich bin nicht motorisiert, längere Fußmärsche von +5km kein Problem (bin noch von der alten Jägertruppe), aber mit überschwerem und unhandlichem Gepäck wird es schwierig.

Wie würdet Ihr Euch ein solches Gewässer erschließen, unter der Annahme, dass keine wochenlange Futterkampagnen zulässig sind? Ohne Seerosenfelder wird es allerdings schwierig, die Rotfederschwärme aufzuspüren. Wenn der Juni so richtig heiß und windarm wird, weiß ich nicht so recht, für welches Ufer ich mich entscheiden soll, um einen erfolgreichen Ansitz zu starten. 
Ich würde gerne mit Dendrobenas starten (gehen mir vielleicht bei sommerlichen Temperaturen kaputt), Totholz erklimmen und einfach mal mit der Pose reinhalten, mal sehen, was passiert…
Kalt und Regen – Grundangeln genau richtig
Bruttig heiß – mit Pose

Wäre schon hochzufrieden, wenn ich ein paar kapitale Rotfedern auf die Schuppen legen könnte, für Karpfen und Schleien fehlt mir einfach die Gewässerkenntnis.
Vielleicht habt Ihr ein paar hilfreiche Tipps,

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## schuppensammler (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln in einem glasklaren Holsteiner Baggersee*

Immer schön auf die Seite wohin der Wind weht. Da wird auch das Futter hingeweht und ergo sind da auch Fische


----------



## KarpfenBernd (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln in einem glasklaren Holsteiner Baggersee*

Okay aber bei Windstille?


----------



## schuppensammler (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln in einem glasklaren Holsteiner Baggersee*

dann würd ich ein wenig das Ufer ablaufen und gucken ob irgendwo Betrieb ist. Vllt ne flache Stelle die sich besser erwärmt als andere. Zur Not halt ein paar Stellen anangeln und suchen. Ist schwierig zu sagen wenn man das Gewässer nicht sieht


----------



## KarpfenBernd (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln in einem glasklaren Holsteiner Baggersee*

Schuppensammler, das stimmt natürlich.

Beim ersten Erkundungsgang hatte ich den Eindruck, dass große Wasserflächen "fischleer" sind und dass sich die Fische auf kleinen Räumen mit erhöhtem Futterangebot konzentrieren.
Im BLINKER gab es mal einen Artikel über *Baggersee-Karpfen*, die in kleinen Trupps unterwegs sind. Und zwar mit oder gegen den *Uhrzeigersinn*, das habe ich leider nicht mehr im Gedächtnis. Wie gesagt, die Uferzone ist sehr schmal und irgendwann kommen die Karpfen Karpfentrupps auf Futtersuche mal vorbei.

Das müsste doch für *Brassenschwärme* genauso gelten, oder? Karpfen und Brassen sind doch Nahrungskonkurrenten, wobei die Brassen meist schneller am Platz sind als die etwas langsameren Karpfen. Hat man einen Futterplatz angelegt, dann meist in der Reihenfolge: erst die agilen *Rotaugen*, dann *Brassen* und *Karpfen* erst ganz zum Schluss. Schleien nur im Morgengrauen oder in der Abenddämmerung. Um die Mittagszeit komplette Beißpause...

In manchen Gewässern lassen sich Kapitale überhaupt nur nachts, am Abend oder vor Sonnenaufgang fangen, dazwischen ist gar nichts.

Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr gemacht?


----------



## KarpfenBernd (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln in einem glasklaren Holsteiner Baggersee*

Ach so, was meint Ihr? Welcher Friedfischköder hat die stärkste Lockwirkung?

 wild zappelndes Dendrobena-Bündel?

 in Karamel-Dip getauchter Kombiköder aus Maiskörner und roten Kunstmaden?

mit ordentlich Knoblauch versetztes Futter

Der Plan ist, Fische auf weite Entfernungen anzulocken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln in einem glasklaren Holsteiner Baggersee*

Unbekanntes Gewässer mit relativ wenig Zeit würde ich persönlich (als NICHT-Friedfischexperte!!) immer auf Made, Wurm etc. setzen...

Und auch bei wenig Zeit erst mal loten, nach flache(re)n Stellen etc...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln in einem glasklaren Holsteiner Baggersee*



KarpfenBernd schrieb:


> Ach so, was meint Ihr? Welcher Friedfischköder hat die stärkste Lockwirkung?
> 
> wild zappelndes Dendrobena-Bündel?
> 
> ...



Ich würde mit großen Ködern erst hantieren wenn ich weiß das große Fische am Platz sind, sonst sitzt du dir unter Umständen einen Wolf und hinterfragst dich nur noch mehr.

Fange klein an, beginne mit Maden oder Pinkies. Verzichte auf Dips und viele Lockstoffe, diese setzt du erst ein wenn du Erfahrungen mit dem Fischbestand gemacht hast und dir sicher sein kannst ein bestimmtes Spektrum anzusprechen.

Beim Futter empfehle ich dir Klassiker, die überall laufen, zumindest aber von Fischen allgemein angenommen werden. Vanille kann hier nicht stark genug betont werden.

Setze nicht zuviele Punkte auf deine Agenda, daran kannst du nur scheitern. Wichtig ist jetzt Schritt für Schritt über einen längeren Zeitraum Erfahrungen zu sammeln und darauf aufzubauen. 

Ich würde:

Flache Stelle suchen ( bis 3,0 Meter )
klassisches Futter einsetzen ( Vanille )
bekannte Köder verwenden ( Made, Pinkie, Mais )
Feederrute und Handstange einpacken


LG


----------



## KarpfenBernd (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln in einem glasklaren Holsteiner Baggersee*

Hi Fantastic Fishing,
besten Dank für Deine Tipps! Hört sich sehr vernünftig an. Lieber klein und fein, als mit 5 Dendrobenas auf großem Haken. 
An dem kleinen Ort, in dem ich übernachten werde, gibt es kein Angelgeschäft, um Maden zu kaufen. Ich würde auch gerne meine Dendrobenas verbrauchen, muss mir nur überlegen, wie ich die durch die Hitze kriege.

An Futter habe ich:
kiloweise *X-21* ("Brassenmagnet"?)
Maros Mix Series Carp *Extra Honey*
Maros Mix Series Feeder *Extra Weißfisch*
Dips: Matze Koch Karamel

Vanille ist ein guter Tipp. Haferflocken, Paniermehl, gesiebten Biskuittortenboden mit ordentlich *Vanillinzucker*?

Mit *Method Feedern* habe ich bislang noch überhaupt keine Erfahrungen. Habe mir das Method Feeder Set von Kogha geholt
https://www.angelsport.de/kogha-method-feeder-set-former-3-futterkoerbe_0154056.html
Aber dazu gehören dann auch Method Feeder Pellets (die kleinen schwarzen Balzer Halibut Pellets), spezielle Vorfachhaken, mit Haar, Zubehört ohne Ende und, und, und... Noch mehr Kohle ausgeben würde ich ungern.

Lieber, wie Du sagtest mit klassischen Methoden. Ich denke am Morgen und am Abend werden sie schon beißen (v.a. wenn es sehr heiß und bruttig wird) und tagsüber kann man sich mit Rotfedern amüsieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln in einem glasklaren Holsteiner Baggersee*

Zum Method Feeder:

[youtube1]7t0Q4vKvlzQ[/youtube1]

[youtube1]LDPcdh3tas8[/youtube1]


----------



## KarpfenBernd (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln in einem glasklaren Holsteiner Baggersee*

Hi Thomas,
Danke für die Method Feeder Videos.

Habe Probleme mit dem Kogha Method Feeder Futterkorb. Man kann die Hauptschnur zwar in den Kanal einführen aber dort nirgendwo befestigen. Auch ist die Verbindung zum Vorfach leider nicht elastisch. Oder bin ich zu doof dazu?


----------



## KarpfenBernd (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln in einem glasklaren Holsteiner Baggersee*

Den Wirbel kann man natürlich rausziehen...klar. Aber dafür hat das Ganze kein elastisches Band, muss aber auch so gehen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln in einem glasklaren Holsteiner Baggersee*

Backaroma Butter Vanille aus dem Supermarkt ist ein Klasse Lockstoff. https://www.16er-haken.de/friedfisch-blog/angeln-butter-vanille


Wobei deine Kernfrage, das Befestigen des Method Feeder, gar nicht beantwortet wird. Pflege ich noch ein, wichtiger Punkt.

Wie verbindet man den Method Feeder:

http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/cli.htm

Du hast ja den Wirbel im Feeder. Du nimmst die Hauptschnur, führst diese durch das Führungsröhrchen. Den Method Feeder kannst du jetzt auf der Hauptschnur gleiten lassen, dann auf dem Boden ablegen. Dann nimmst du dir den Wirbel ( vorher raus machen, bzw. wenn einer fehlt passender rein, aber normalerweise sind die mit drin ) verbindest diesen mit der Hauptschnur und dem Clinchknoten.

Nun kannst du den Method Feeder auf den Wirbel führen, dieser sitzt dort Semi-Fest. Am freistehenden Ende nun das kurze Vorfach einziehen. Fertig. Beim Artikel zum Method Feeder kann man in der Bilderstrecke bissel was erkennen.


----------



## KarpfenBernd (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln in einem glasklaren Holsteiner Baggersee*

Fantastic Fishing, große Klasse!!!
Ich danke Dir ganz herzlich für die guten Tipps!!!!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln in einem glasklaren Holsteiner Baggersee*



KarpfenBernd schrieb:


> Fantastic Fishing, große Klasse!!!
> Ich danke Dir ganz herzlich für die guten Tipps!!!!



Dafür sind wir doch hier. Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls sehr viel Erfolg und einen vollen Kescher !


----------



## KarpfenBernd (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln in einem glasklaren Holsteiner Baggersee*

Super, besten Dank nochmal. Werde dann Ende nächster Woche berichten, wie es war...


----------



## KarpfenBernd (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln in einem glasklaren Holsteiner Baggersee*

War an einem warmen Sonnentag noch einmal vor Ort – Erkundung. Der Fischbestand scheint wirklich hervorragend zu sein. Konnte viele Trupps starker Karpfen ausmachen, die sich zum Sonnenbaden in einer unzugänglichen schattigen Bucht zurückgezogen hatten. Also es ist anscheinend jederzeit mit starken Karpfen zu rechnen. Hätte Bedenken so ein größeres Exemplar an den Haken zu bekommen. Satzkarpfen kein Problem aber ab 10 Pfd. wird es schwierig. Reißfestigkeit der Montage muss vorher unbedingt überprüft werden. Aber große Karpfen zu sehen, heißt ja nicht automatisch, sie auch zu fangen.
Außerdem viele Barsch-Winzlinge und Rotaugen. *Rotfedern gab es auch in Massen!* Allerdings nur fingerlang. Auf die etwas Größeren habe ich es abgesehen – Mais/Dendrobena-Kombi – oder nur ein kleines Wurmstück, Maiskorn auf 16er Haken oder kleiner. Butter-Vanillinaroma aus dem Supermarkt habe ich mir besorgt. Mal sehen, ob das im Futter funzt.
*Zielfisch: Rotfede*r. Kann sein, dass sich die Kapitaleren nicht so unvorsichtig an der Oberfläche zeigen. Je weiter man in das Dickicht vordringt, desto vielversprechender wird es. Es gibt immer wieder kleinere Schneisen durch Wald und Unterholz zu Angelplätzen, die mit dichten Wasserpflanzenteppichen zugewuchert sind. Auch große Teppiche von Grünalgen, die wie Watte aussehen. Es ist ein Naturschutzgebiet, also darf man sich dort keine Schneisen durch die Wasservegetation schneiden, habe ich auch nicht vor. Aber genau dort wird man sie wohl finden, die *kapitaleren Rotfedern* und auch *Schleien*. 

Nächste Woche soll es warm und schwül werden. Warmwetter unterbrochen von Starkregen und Sturmböen. Regen ist zum Angeln natürlich ideal aber Sturm und Gewitter. Besser raus mit den Kohlefaserruten (?). Bei Wind, Starkwind sollen Karpfen jedoch besser fressen als bei spiegelglatter Windflaute. Windflaute = Beißflaute sagt man. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln in einem glasklaren Holsteiner Baggersee*

Hört sich vom Bestand her doch schon mal gut an.


----------



## KarpfenBernd (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln in einem glasklaren Holsteiner Baggersee*

Der Bestand scheint auf jeden Fall gut zu sein. Die Karpfen in der schattigen Bucht kann man vergessen. Da ist so viel Totholz im Wasser, dass eine erfolgreiche Landung äußerst schwer bis unmöglich ist. Als ob die Fische das ahnen würden aber genau dort fühlen sie sich sicher.

Anders aber im Freiwasser. Dort gibt es nur die Algenteppiche, die aber nicht genug Widerstand bieten sollten, um den gehakten Fisch zu landen.


----------



## KarpfenBernd (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln in einem glasklaren Holsteiner Baggersee*

Moinsen,

Bin wieder zurück. Es war großartig! Konnte fast alle Zielfischarten fangen. Der Anfang machte ein Minitaturbarsch, doch sehr bald waren die ersten Rotfedernschwärme am Platz. Auch nur Winzlinge, etwa fingerlang. Von Rotaugen oder Brassen komischerweise überhaupt nichts zu sehen. Unter einem überhängenden Busch habe ich dann schon etwas größere Rotfedern, etwa handlang, gefangen. Doch nach dem fünften Male war dann Schluss und der Schwarm war komplett vergrämt. Wie ihr alle wisst, sind Rotfedern sehr sensibel, was Unruhe angeht. So schnell wie sie da sind, sind sie auch wieder verschwunden. Ob der Baggersee auch kapitalere Rotfedern, etwa pfundschwer, beherbergt, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Wie soll man auch selektiv auf große Rotfedern angeln? Sie sind Einzelgänger und halten sich nicht direkt im Schwarm der Winzlinge auf. Brotflocken, Schwimmbrot haben die Rotfedern komischerweise komplett ignoriert. Auf Mais oder rote Kunstmaden überhaupt keine Bisse. Wilde und gierige Bisse (i.d. Morgendämmerung) dagegen auf Dendrobenas. Überall sprangen die Karpfen. Werde dort nächstes Mal mit ganz anderem Gerät den Schuppen- und Spiegelkarpfen nachstellen! Bei Grundangeln sollte es aber ein auftreibender Köder sein. X-21 hatte sich sehr gut bewährt. Haferflocken und Dosenmais hingegen eine geringere Lockwirkung. 

Im Morgengrauen des 2. Tages ist mir eine ca. 40cm Schleie noch kurz vor dem Ufer abgeschlagen. War ein wunderschönes Tier, was sich dann wieder majestätisch in der Tiefe verabschiedete. Probleme haben die Fadenalgen bereitet. Grüne Fadenalgenteppiche, die selbst die Wasserpest überwucherten. Blieben die Bisse aus, dann weil sich wieder Fadenalgenbündel in den Würmern verheddert hatte. Weißfische machen sich anscheinend nicht die Mühe, die Würmer aus einem Algenbündel herauszuzupfen. Nur der Köder, der über dem Grund schwebt oder auf dem Sand-/Steinboden aufliegt wird genommen, nicht im grünen Dschungel.

Ärgerlich war, dass im hektischen Herumhantieren im Halbdunkeln wieder Einiges zu Bruch ging. Die Morgendämmerung ist Beißzeit, da muss der Köder spätestens nach 5 Minuten im Wasser sein, sonst verpasst man das Beste! Na ja, abgerissene Posenantennen, meine Lieblings-Puddle Chucker Wagglerpose verloren, Schnursalat, Schnurperücken und eine unbrauchbare Rolle. Habe die Schraube der Handkurbel irgendwo im Dickicht verloren. Wie macht Ihr das denn mit einer Steckrutenmontage, so dass Ihr sie vernünftig im Rutenfutteral verstauen könnt und so am Angelplatz gleich stressfrei loslegen? Viele Angler verbingen ja eine Ewigkeit damit, ihre Montagen erst langwierig am Wasser vorzubereiten. Diese Geduld fehlt mir einfach. Na ja, Lehrgeld bezahlt. Dafür waren es aber einzigartige Erlebnisse an einem Gewässer, was seine Geheimnisse noch lange nicht preisgegeben hat.


----------

